# Mildew on brick pavers



## coastal (Aug 27, 2007)

I have brick pavers in my pool lanai. The rain water dripping on the pavers creates mildew. Should I seal the pavers to keep this form forming?


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

The bricks are so porous, you will never seal them. Treat the problem on a regular basis as you treat the pool. Up here in NY, pavers in the shade grow moss and algae. Very slippery when wet.
Ron


----------



## Tscarborough (Mar 31, 2006)

If they are brick pavers, sealing them will help. If they are face brick used as pavers, sealing is a waste of time. Clorox plus Jomax would be your friend in that situation.


----------



## the roofing god (Aug 2, 2007)

powerwash w/ bleach,rinse w/ water,then use a clear sealant like brushable GEOCELL 2300 TO COAT IT,STILL MAY BE SLIPPERRY WHEN WET


----------



## Tscarborough (Mar 31, 2006)

First, you should never use a pressure washer to clean masonry, unless you are using a fan tip. Second, GEOCELL 2300 is a caulk, not a surface sealer.


----------



## the roofing god (Aug 2, 2007)

WHAT YOU DON`T HAVE A FAN TIP??MY BAD GEOCELL 2315:yes:


----------



## coastal (Aug 27, 2007)

Thanks for the replies.

Some additional info that I should have included the first post. The home is in south Florida and the patio is facing east all enclosed screen. The bricks are pavers, installed by the builder when the house was constructed last year. After a rain the water drips from the screen keeping some areas wet longer hence the mold.

Some guy was going around the neighborhood offering to power wash and seal the driveway and patio for a mere $2800  , I decided not to give into temptation as did my neighbor. I'm somewhat handy and have done just about all homeowner maintenance over the years but a Florida home is new to me and I'm not too familiar with all the nuances of home maintenance in that part of the country. I've decided that I could buy a power washer and seal it myself. I'm sure I can do a better job than some unskilled laborer who does not care.

Since this is around a pool, I'm concerned about a sealer being slippery. I would rather scrub off the mildew than have someone slip.


----------



## the roofing god (Aug 2, 2007)

you could sprinkle a bit of sand over it for traction(very light)


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 27, 2007)

New to FL:

Flip all your breakers once a year. ( cleans the contacts)
UV is hard on roof cement check Roof flashing areas every 3-5 years.


Mildew spores have a very hard case. Bleach needs mechanical action to break the casing to kill mildew. So a cannon ball dive in the pool won't help too much.

Spores are collecting on screen and washing down with the rain or falling with the dew in the am. 

Lots of P-washing in your future. 

You could try garden sprayer and N-dew or = / hit the screen in your shady problem areas. You may need a big squirt gun to get the screen roof. 

You are wise to avoid a slippery pool deck.

And welcome to Florida.


----------

